# Kijiji: Why bother writing anything in the ad at all?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Why bother writing anything in the ad because clearly nobody will read it (or simply ignore it after they read it).

I put up an ad stating that I was about to return my Line 6 Pod Go for a FULL refund. Since these are hard to find in stock, however ,I thought I would give somebody a chance to buy this one if they wanted one but could not find one in stock. I clearly stated that I wasn't going to take a loss because I will get a FULL refund upon returning it (taxes, etc included).

I knew what would happen, but foolishly hoped it somehow wouldn't, but soon the inevitable messages came in: What is your best price? Why are you asking the same price as a new one? What is your best price? Trade for a solid state Gorilla practice amp? Why are you asking the same price as new? What is your best price? Trade for $99 Best Buy "By Gibson" LP JR?

ARGH!!! Why bother writing anything at all?

TG


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You do this because you are a good man. Unfortunately you must suffer the fools.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I’ve had good luck buying on Kijiji but I’d rather set my stuff on fire than deal with the time-sucking &$#@withs I’ve encountered there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> You do this because you are a good man. Unfortunately you must suffer the fools.


I say that to myself every morning when I put my feet on the floor as I get out of bed... lol


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Trying to find your add so I can make a stupid offer !!!


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Kijiji is sadly 90% idiots, both buying and selling... Drives me nuts but, what can you do.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`ve had great success finding stuff on Kijiji. Sometimes land on assholes...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you don't write anything then you don't get any responses.....something more to bitch about I guess.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim Jones said:


> I’ve had good luck buying on Kijiji but I’d rather set my stuff on fire than deal with the time-sucking &$#@withs I’ve encountered there.



I couldn't agree more.

I recently decided to get rid of an amp and cab. I was going to list it on Kijiji but wasn't looking forward to the experience. When my local L&M offered me more than I had paid for them I decided to trade it in rather than deal with the bullshit on Kijiji as it would just make life easier. 

I suppose I could have listed them here and gotten more for them, but I decided I wanted a Flying V and played "let's make a deal" at the store because it was an unplanned purchase.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

You are dealing with alot of teenagers and adults who still respond like children on kijij. You have to expect stupid replies, it's all part of the buying/selling experience. I wheel and deal regularly and fingers crossed, so far have had good experiences with Kijiji buyers/ sellers. I looked at your advert...pretty clear as to what you want, the only thing I would add and I do it because it does filter out some of the stupid offers , is to say "not interested in any trades".The people who still ask for a lowball or trade should not expect a reply.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Trade for a solid state Gorilla practice amp?


Too bad you didn't go fro this as they have become quite rare. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Add $50 to you pedal and I ll trade you this amp for it !!!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Returning your hard to find unit to the store gives folks who pre-ordered and are waiting in line the chance they deserve to get the unit. Screw the Kijitiots and get that thing returned!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it vintage? Does it have the 'right' chip? Any mods or changed parts? I'm interested . . .



Frenchy99 said:


> Add $50 to you pedal and I ll trade you this amp for it !!!
> 
> View attachment 321688


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

TimH said:


> Returning your hard to find unit to the store gives folks who pre-ordered and are waiting in line the chance they deserve to get the unit. Screw the Kijitiots and get that thing returned!


It's looking like this is what I will do. I live in a smaller urban centre with no major vendor in town. I was thinking somebody local may have liked a chance to get one since it is unlikely one will be in town anytime soon.

TG


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

How long are the leads?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello Sir/Madame

I am a Nigerian Prince. I am interested in purchasing your item. My business associate will be travelling in your area tomorrow. Please send me your full credit card information, and my associate will pick up said item tomorrow.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I gave up on Kijiji years ago... I advertise to people I know on Facebook and if there are no takers, bring the stuff to the local used music store. The 20% consignment fee is well worth not having to deal with the hassle. I think there are people out there who spend their days trolling ads and blanketing them with lowball offers and ridiculous trades in the hopes the seller is desperate enough to take it. You can usually tell their messages are hastily written and they never bothered to read your ad. I never reply, but now I noticed they have these ratings with reply time and rate. Not really fair since most responses aren't worth responding to. Even the serious ones often end up being no-shows.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Permanent Waves said:


> The 20% consignment fee is well worth not having to deal with the hassle.


!?!?  

You`re ready to lose 20% not to deal with someone who offers you less on your asking price directly …


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

imo, the frustration of Kijiji is amplified when dealing with musicians. I’ve had some good experiences, but usually they’re the worst of the worst. Sketchy fucks who assume every seller 
is selling stuff to get a crack fix that night.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> imo, the frustration of Kijiji is amplified when dealing with musicians. I’ve had some good experiences, but usually they’re the worst of the worst. Sketchy fucks who assume every seller
> is selling stuff to get a crack fix that night.


True. Motorcycle and car guys are a lot better to deal with. The barganing doesn't really start until they are there in person. They come with cash and don't worry about shipping. 


butterknucket said:


> Hello Sir/Madame
> 
> I am a Nigerian Prince. I am interested in purchasing your item. My business associate will be travelling in your area tomorrow. Please send me your full credit card information, and my associate will pick up said item tomorrow.


Tell your associate to show up with cash and a truck.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

loudtubeamps said:


> You are dealing with alot of teenagers and adults who still respond like children on kijij. You have to expect stupid replies, it's all part of the buying/selling experience. I wheel and deal regularly and fingers crossed, so far have had good experiences with Kijiji buyers/ sellers. I looked at your advert...pretty clear as to what you want, the only thing I would add and I do it because it does filter out some of the stupid offers , is to say "not interested in any trades".The people who still ask for a lowball or trade should not expect a reply.



In my experience stating that you are not interested in trades is a waste of time.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

What about the "Please Contact" instead of a price? Do they not know what it's worth?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> !?!?
> 
> You`re ready to lose 20% not to deal with someone who offers you less on your asking price directly …


Correct. In my experience on Kijiji, I have NEVER seen someone do their own research, offer what the instrument is worth then show up on time with cash in hand, which is how I do business as a buyer. All I see are lowball offers, endless back-and-forth questions or dickering, scams and no-shows. It's just not worth my time to answer emails and wait around if I am only going to end up selling for less anyway, so I take it to the store and it sells without any effort on my part.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Waldo97 said:


> What about the "Please Contact" instead of a price? Do they not know what it's worth?


Along with;
_'this is a rare guitar. do your research before contacting'_


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Diablo said:


> imo, the frustration of Kijiji is amplified when dealing with musicians. I’ve had some good experiences, but usually they’re the worst of the worst. Sketchy fucks who assume every seller
> is selling stuff to get a crack fix that night.


That is bang-on. To add to my previous comment, I never sell instruments on Kijiji anymore, but I sell my kids' stuff all the time and never have any issues. I wish more Soccer Moms played guitar.
Edit: I sell my kids' stuff when they outgrow it, NOT to fund my GAS.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Along with;
> _'this is a rare guitar. do your research before contacting'_


This is one of my favourite pet peeves. "Rare" does not necessarily mean "valuable" and "vintage" does not necessarily mean "good". People who advertise without a selling price are usually fishing for offers.
Edit: By that I mean trying to figure out what their instrument is worth, not really trying to sell it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Permanent Waves said:


> That is bang-on. To add to my previous comment, I never sell instruments on Kijiji anymore, but I sell my kids' stuff all the time and never have any issues. I wish more Soccer Moms played guitar.
> Edit: I sell my kids' stuff when they outgrow it, NOT to fund my GAS.


I wish more soccer moms played guitar too


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just so I understand the story. You bought a hard to find new LP. You can return it for a full refund. You bought it at a reputable store, brand new.
You offer it up on Kijiji for full asking price. It's not brand new any more and I'll guess, you won't allow a full refund if the new buyer decided he wants to return it.

Again for clarity:
A new owner would be buying from a stranger with no reputation. Buying it used. As-is where is. Non-returnable...Why are you annoyed that potential buyers want to see savings compared to new? Maybe I am missing something here.

Probably 98% of all musical instrument sales are considered discretionary spending for most people. You aren't selling groceries or gasoline here. People can easily get by without another guitar. So when selling, being at least a little flexible is expected. When I am shopping for used stuff, I'll have a price in mind. If I don't get it, I let it go and move on. Someone else can pay more. That's fine with me. Unless I have been seeking the item for a long time, and the market is hot. You must pay up if you want one. Or you can wait for years hoping some day a great deal with come along. Sometimes it does. Sometimes it never does and you just go without unless you open up your wallet.

Selling stuff used on open market is interesting.Personally I do my best to keep desirable vintage amps that I have owned, here in Canada. First and foremost I post used amps for sale on here. I pay an annual membership fee so I can list items here for sale. My thoughts are that I am reaching a target audience. To my fellow Canadian musicians. The sales results here aren't great. I do sell some items here to members. However the majority of what I sell I send back into the USA where it was made. I guess the market down there being 10X the size of ours, naturally has more potential buyers.

In my experience, patience will attract the right buyer eventually, at a higher sell price, into other markets than members of this site. My annual membership likely won't be renewed when it expires. The annual rates went up. The classified sales to this target audience are slow. The new website format...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I've always found that musicians or collectors are typically pretty reasonable on Kijiji compared to say trying to buy/sell tools, vehicles, household items etc. 1 of 10 buyers or sellers are insufferable pricks. The worse are the pawn shops and flippers, but I've only run into those a few times.

I almost bought a Les Paul DC in black that I found on ebay. I was about to pay the reserve when I found out it was local, as in right across the street from me. I went to see it at AAA Pawn in Vancouver to see it in person and found out it had cracks at the heel, head joint and some major defects that were not advertised. At least 95% of Kijiji sellers are not professional re-sellers.

That being said, browsing Kijiji on a PC is extremely annoying from all the ads, the automatic top of page when hitting back button and other issues.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> Just so I understand the story. You bought a hard to find new LP. You can return it for a full refund. You bought it at a reputable store, brand new.
> You offer it up on Kijiji for full asking price. It's not brand new any more and I'll guess, you won't allow a full refund if the new buyer decided he wants to return it.
> 
> Again for clarity:
> ...


No, you don’t understand at all and clearly didn’t read a single word of what I wrote. Your response is the quintessential example of what my OP is pointing out.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I reread your ad again. My apologies for stating it was a LP you were returning. It was a Line 6 POD. The points I made remain exactly the same.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> I reread your ad again. My apologies for stating it was a LP you were returning. It was a Line 6 POD. The points I made remain exactly the same.


No, you still don’t get It but there Is no point continuing.
Have a good one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel like if the OP copy and pasted their ad in threads like these, we might understand the situation better.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I posted an amp on marketplace and Kijiji today. I posted it in SWAP/TRADE section on Kijiji. I put right in the ad, TRADE FOR...................and the first 2 replies...."how much?" ARGH!!!! Now I see why people write READ AD BEFORE MESSAGING in their ad.


----------



## imyourmutter (Nov 16, 2017)

I would never buy a used item at full retail price. That's just craziness. You can be as pissed off as you want for people making you offers when you stated you didn't want offers, but IMO it's also rude to think somehow you are a gift to guitar-kind to offer a used product for the new price so you aren't in a position to complain in this case.
I do sympathize though with the fact that a lot of people don't fully read the ads. That's not cool and annoying and I don't like that either. Just try to be reasonable with your requests and maybe you will receive fewer annoyances.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

FFS! 🙄😳


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

People who don't read the ads are similar to people who don't read the threads. 
It's not a used item, it is a new item that is hard to find in stock anywhere.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

jb welder said:


> People who don't read the ads are similar to people who don't read the threads.
> It's not a used item, it is a new item that is hard to find in stock anywhere.


I will buy you the world's best beer if we ever meet in person! TY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imyourmutter (Nov 16, 2017)

Look, I'll be the first to admit my response was bit chippy. Sorry about that.

Yes, it's way annoying that people don't read the ads carefully. I hate that too. If I say "No Trades" I mean no trades (for example).

The whole premise of Kijiji is that it's an online buy/sell system that lends itself to the bartering culture. You have to expect that if the item is not priced appropriately that you will get some bartering. In this case you think it was priced right, but for the majority of buyers your price is high. Sure the product is in 'like new' condition, but they are assuming some risk buying it second hand from you vs being patient and finding it at a store when it's in stock. So a discount is quite fair in this case. It does no real damage for a buyer to ask, though annoying for you. You mentioned that you said the price was firm, so I get the annoyance, but if the shoe was on the other foot my guess is it would be easier for you to understand where people are coming from. On a like-new POD GO I would expect to see it priced around $550, otherwise I'd be buying it in store.

I'm sure you got some stupid super low offers though, which is also disrespectful. If something is priced fairly I myself often just buy at that price, no questions asked. If it's not what I think is fair I'll offer a fair price, but never try to be disrespectful or insulting.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`ll give $40 for it !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

At no point should you a) expect a buyer to pay full price for used production equipment (not boutique/one-off etc) and b) bother listing a used item at the brand new price.

Once you bought it, its used. Just like a car. Just like a boat. Just like a bike. Doesn't matter how perfect you kept it, unless it magically becomes a scarce And sought-after item, it is now worth less than you just paid. 

You expected reasonable for an unreasonable situation.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Once again I reiterate. This is a new item that he stated is eligible for full refund.
Where is this idea that it is a used item coming from?

When you buy a new item at a store, there is usually no way of knowing if it was a return or not. They give you full warranty, and it is considered new. As far as I know (from reading post #1), that is what this item would be.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Budda said:


> Once you bought it, its used. Just like a car. Just like a boat. Just like a bike. Doesn't matter how perfect you kept it, unless it magically becomes a scarce And sought-after item, it is now worth less than you just paid.


I disagree. If the item is brand new, and full warranty is transferable, it is a new item.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I guess I should have simply held it, sold it for more money than a new one, and then had a bunch of people praise my entrepreneurial initiative and insight for understanding supply and demand. Try to be a nice guy and give somebody an opportunity to get one before returning it = loser who is wrong and knows nothing.

The item has been sent back for a full refund. Life goes on


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> Doesn't matter how perfect you kept it, unless it magically becomes a scarce And sought-after item . . .
> You expected reasonable for an unreasonable situation.


You mean just like the way stores literally cannot keep these on the shelves? This is exactly why I offered it for sale, at a non-inflated price, in hopes of helping out somebody who literally couldn't get their hands on one. Lesson learned: if this ever happens again I will simply return the item and save myself the grief. I'm not taking an unnecessary loss (FULL refund was given) in hopes of being branded a Canadian hero, but I also won't profiteer off a supply problem during a world wide pandemic. 

TG


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

FFS....Is this thread still going on? Lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll just throw this out there:

If you bought a new Les Paul Std 60 years ago, I'll give you your $285 back for it. Yes, in $US. I'll include the tax, too. Operators are standing by.

There are always extenuating circumstances, especially in MI it seems (I'll make the same offer as above with anyone who bought a Klon 30 years ago).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Once again I reiterate. This is a new item that he stated is eligible for full refund.
> Where is this idea that it is a used item coming from?
> 
> When you buy a new item at a store, there is usually no way of knowing if it was a return or not. They give you full warranty, and it is considered new. As far as I know (from reading post #1), that is what this item would be.


It's used because he bought it.

Stores will sell something under "used" at full price (L&M does this a lot).

It's used once you buy it, regardless of if the warranty is transferable or not. Mesa boogie has a 5y transferrable warranty, but bringing it home and never using it doesn't magically make it new. You didn't take it back to the manufacturer and have them give it a new UPC and ship it back to the vendor for sale at new price.

It's weird that the term "used" is up for debate. Was it sold? Then it's used.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

OK. OK...

42.50$


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry I missed this, I was out taking my *used *jeans back to the store because they were the wrong size. Strangely I took them to the returns counter rather than the 'used' counter  It's also strange that when you return something to a music store you don't take it to the used section. It's almost like the returns department and the used section are not the same entity.

It is weird we have to debate the term 'used' given the clear distinction between a 'returned' product and a 'used' product. If you don't get/accept that most nonperishable/consumable, standard order products have a predefined return period, and are treated as new as long as they haven't been modified or show signs of _use, _I don't know what to say_ (_see jeans example above)_. _If I had tried the item out for a few hours in the store nobody would expect the store to mark it as used, even if I was the one who opened the box.

If you don't think it should be this way, that is fine and I see the logic behind your point to an extent. But it _is _this way.

I'm out. This is a waste of time.






Budda said:


> It's used because he bought it.
> 
> Stores will sell something under "used" at full price (L&M does this a lot).
> 
> ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Once again I reiterate. This is a new item that he stated is eligible for full refund.
> Where is this idea that it is a used item coming from?
> 
> When you buy a new item at a store, there is usually no way of knowing if it was a return or not. They give you full warranty, and it is considered new. As far as I know (from reading post #1), that is what this item would be.


If I saw an ad that stated the person (not a dealer) was eligible to get a full refund from the store the first thing that would enter my mind would be "Why is he trying to sell it here instead of just taking it to the store and what's wrong with it?". Then I would ask, "How long have you had it and did you use it much?". I would also wonder, if it's a scarce item, is the seller hoping to get a bidding war started. The only time I would consider paying 'new' price would be if it was in it's original....unopened....package. Other than that, if the box has been opened and the item has been used and it's from a private seller then it the closest you get is, 'like new' or used. Even then I would make an offer of what I would consider a "fair" price. Not too sure about the warranty thing.....usually that's an "original owner" deal isn't it? 
As far as the trade/no trade thing goes, someone offered a trade.....no biggy. If your time is so valuable that you don't want to deal with people on Kijiji then just take the item to the store.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

This is the closest symbol I could find to beating a dead horse... 🏏💀🦓


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A returned product is a used product, that the company knows they can make the full amount on. It's still used. It's just not discounted.

Used is used is used. How it's marketed can be changed, certainly. That is exactly why people ask for NIB when buying things.

I work in supply chain. I've seen brand new product with packaging that would best be described as "relic'd". What now?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Budda said:


> Used is used is used. How it's marketed can be changed, certainly. That is exactly why people ask for NIB when buying things.


By your logic, asking for NIB doesn't get you any guarantee it's new. Did TG say anywhere the box was ever opened?
NIB can be returned items.
You know people who work for L&M, ask them if all returns are considered 'used'.
Again, I fail to see the logic. All those 'new' guitars on the wall in a store can have hours of use on them and have been through hundreds of hands. Do you tell everyone their NGD post is a used guitar? 
Yet something that has never been touched or opened but was bought and returned (unwanted gift for example) is somehow 'used'?
You are entitled to your opinion on what constitutes new or used. That does not make it so.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Youre twisting my arm....

45$ but you pay the shipping !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jb welder said:


> By your logic, asking for NIB doesn't get you any guarantee it's new. Did TG say anywhere the box was ever opened?
> NIB can be returned items.
> You know people who work for L&M, ask them if all returns are considered 'used'.
> Again, I fail to see the logic. All those 'new' guitars on the wall in a store can have hours of use on them and have been through hundreds of hands. Do you tell everyone their NGD post is a used guitar?
> ...


If something comes wrapped new, and it doesn't have wrap when you open it, you know it was returned and can ask for an actual new item. And as for your floor model vs "from the back", that is exactly why I brought up NIB. Your argument isn't holding up.


----------

